# Quick Session with NBA's Daniel "Booby" Gibson



## TheoGraphics (May 12, 2014)

Had the opportunity to photograph Daniel "Booby" Gibson, formerly of the Cleveland Cavaliers, on the set of his new music video. You can check out some more info on the session on my blog if you're interested!


1








2







3







4







5







6







7


----------



## mingxuan (Dec 19, 2014)

good shots!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't know if there were specific requirements, or a desired look, but the lighting in these is really not working for me.  Your highlights are out of control and a lot of the detail in his tattoos has been lost, and the lighting just seems way too harsh.  It looks like you were shooting with big reflectors, bare-tube and about a stop-and-a-half too hot.


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 19, 2014)

I agree with the lighting being a little harsh.  Unless that was the goal.

In my opinion the lighting should have been whatever you did for photo 2 and 7.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 19, 2014)

I think the harsh lighting fits the style of the individual.  Softer/less aggressive light would look out of place here in my opinion.  Nicely done Theo!

Jake


----------

